#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Is there anybody having experience on carbonates reservoir evaluation?

## caubengo

I'm working on carbonates reservoir evaluation. My duty is to calculate the Volume of clay, porosity, water saturation of this type reservoir. This is very complicated reservoir with all types of porosity (matrix, vuggy, fracture) and the lithology with dolomite, limestone, some sandstone and clay. If anybody have any experience on this issue, please share it to me. Thanks alot.

See More: Is there anybody having experience on carbonates reservoir evaluation?

----------


## nat

Can you let me know with area/field u are working now. I may have some doc.

----------


## Rosi

I can only help with this, hope it is useful
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brothers

Microfacies of Carbonate Rocks: Analysis, Interpretation and Application
by Erik Flgel  



Description:

The book provides a synthesis of the methods used in microfacies analysis, the potential of microfacies in evaluating depositional environments and diagenetic history, and the application of microfacies data in the study of carbonate hydrocarbon reservoirs and the provenance of archaeological materials. The first part of the book (Microfacies Analysis) deals with field and laboratory methods; the description and significance of microfacies data; quantitative microfacies analysis; diagenetic processes and diagenetic products; common textural limestone classifications and specific classifications for reef limestones, non-marine carbonates, recrystallized limestones and mixed carbonate-siliciclastic rocks; biological controls of carbonate sedimentation; and fossils in thin section. The second part (Microfacies Interpretation) is focused on the methods of making of microfacies types; diagonsotic criteria of palaeoenvironmental conditons and processes; the importance of integrated facies analysis including mineralogical and geochemical data; the definition of depositional facies models, facies zones and standard microfacies types, and the recognition of depositional constraints influencing cyclic carbonates, reef limestones, cold-water carbonates, vent and seep carbonates and mixed carbonate-siliciclastic rocks. The last chapter deals with secular variations of facies features. The third part of the book (Practical Use of Microfacies) underlines the facies controls of reservoir and host rocks, the importance of microfacies and diagenesis for understanding technological properties of carbonate rocks and the destruction and conservation of carbonate objects, and discusses the potential of microfacies for archaeometrical studies. Nearly 230 instructive plates (30 in color)showing thin-section photographs with detailed explanations form a central part of the content.

Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## caubengo

I'm working on Cretaceous reservoir - Maracaibo basin. Hopefully that you have any idea on this. Thanks alots.

----------


## caubengo

> Can you let me know with area/field u are working now. I may have some doc.



do you have any documents on this issue?

----------


## bilkane

Check these documents:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## caubengo

many thanks

----------


## bilkane

Here is another interesting document:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Rosi

ok,enjoy

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bingela

thank you

----------


## bolkar02

You do not mention what type of carbonate environment you are working. What type of grains you recognize, what is the type of diagenesis etc. Without knowing these type of information it is not easy to help
Regards
Murat

----------


## bolkar02

You can write to me so we can discuss

See More: Is there anybody having experience on carbonates reservoir evaluation?

----------


## ShadowRaven

G Asquith & D Krygowski AAPG, 1985
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ART
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## caubengo

Dear Bolkar02, you can find the information about the Carbonate reservoir-Maracaibo Basin by accessing this link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] , hope that you have some ideas about Sw and Permeability estimation.

----------


## ShadowRaven

Check if you have any Pe (litho-density) curves they are good to separate calcite vs dolomite/quartz lithofacies; 
I also would check on spectral GR (i.e. U-Th-K ratios) and corrected for U (U=organic matter) Gr response

----------


## murthypathi

Thanks for sharing the book. Excellent forum. Lots of information.

----------


## caubengo

We have Pe in some wells, but it can not be used in quatitative interpretation due to its abnormal high value (>8 in all intervals).
We have just finished the lithology model using M-N plot and porosity model using 3 porosity log curves and resistivity curves as well for all wells in study area. There is a little problem with DT curve due to its abnormal increase in fracture zones (we don't know how to correct it yet). We try to apply m-variable into Archie formula to calculate Sw (the only problem here is micro resistivity log curve is not available in all wells). Permeability can be estimated using Hydraulic Unit, but there is a big trouble in prediction permeability in uncored well (i try to read some books on this issue but can not to apply it yet because i have no experience in fuzzy logic and neural network). So if anybody has experience in m-variable determination and geostatistics, please share it with me. Thanks alot.

----------


## ShadowRaven

High Pe means you are in wash-outs; for seismic (AI) analysis you might want to reconstruct pseudo DT/RHOB using general trend lines reflecting compaction

M will drop pretty low and in clean fractured dolomites I was using as low as m=1.2; There were some papers on "variable m" by R Aquilera and his son in SPWLA.

----------


## caubengo

It's right that Pe indicates wash-out or fracture zone if we use mud with barite while drilling, but  the problem is that Pe is very high in all wells. Just forget about Pe. In these wells, not only fractures but also vuggy porosity types exist. We can use Rasmus equation to calculate m in fracture zone, and Nurgent equation for vugs, but how to define these 2 types of porosity without using micro resistivity logs??? SHADOW RAVEN, can you share the paper of R Aquilera to me, if you have any paper on using Hydraulic Unit to predict permeability in uncored wells please share it to me too. I dont have SPWLA account. Thanks alot!!!

----------


## interactive

> G Asquith & D Krygowski AAPG, 1985
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Hi SadowRaven,
Please upload again, link has been blocked.
Regards

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

